
Anatomy of SSDs - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7590
======
gallport
The author is incorrect about Linux TRIM support. The kernel has been
supporting it for nearly a year, and ext4 currently supports the TRIM command.

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kernel-
adv...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kernel-
advances/index.html)

